# Hanging plants upside down to dry (help)



## Type_S150 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its my first harvest, and not knowing how long it would take to trim I didnt leave myself enough time to get to all my girls. So what I did was chop them all, and hang the ones I didnt get to finish upside down in a dark room, 65 degrees, 35% humidity. I just tried trimming one today and it was super difficult. The plants are very wet, they seem more wet than ever. All the leaves have formed a cocoon around the buds protecting them, but everything is so moist. Will these dry out in a few days to where id be able to manicure them, or do i need to get to them now before mold sets in? Thanks.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 17, 2008)

I would try to trim them up, they will dry more even and quicker.

i would raise the temp and add a fan if you can.

congrats on your Harvest! hurra for you!


----------



## Type_S150 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> I would try to trim them up, they will dry more even and quicker.
> 
> i would raise the temp and add a fan if you can.
> 
> congrats on your Harvest! hurra for you!


thanks. I turned the temp up, but will that be a problem for the other buds that are already trimmed? Im trimming one now and its like it got dunked in water almost. Will these things get a little crispier, or am i screwed?


----------



## King Bud (Oct 17, 2008)

I have tried both techniques, and I prefer to let them dry with the leaves on.
They're really easy to pull off by hand, once they're dried (but not when they're soggy like you say), and they sort of protect the buds from getting smashed by my clumsy self.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats on the harvest S150:hubba:  Ditto on the temps, i like low 70's.  i also would get them trimmed up asap but some people like to dry them first.  I have found it's easiest when they're first chopped...I even try to trim as many fans as i can before i even chop it.  Good luck and congrats...no matter how you slice it you come up stoned


----------



## Type_S150 (Oct 17, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> I have tried both techniques, and I prefer to let them dry with the leaves on.
> They're really easy to pull off by hand, once they're dried (but not when they're soggy like you say), and they sort of protect the buds from getting smashed by my clumsy self.


lol. So the girls will dry out if I leave them how they are? Right now they are very moist and sticky on the inside. It is almost impossible to trim anything other than the very large fan leaves, lol. I was just worried about mold because i read so much about it. So they will dry out if i leave them hanging and not mold? About 2-3 days be enough?


----------



## Type_S150 (Oct 17, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> Congrats on the harvest S150:hubba: Ditto on the temps, i like low 70's. i also would get them trimmed up asap but some people like to dry them first. I have found it's easiest when they're first chopped...I even try to trim as many fans as i can before i even chop it. Good luck and congrats...no matter how you slice it you come up stoned


 Thanks man Im real excited!!! First grow and on the girls that have dried fully we got 35grams per plant totally dry. 2 weeks veg, 8 weeks flower- from clone.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2008)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> lol. So the girls will dry out if I leave them how they are? Right now they are very moist and sticky on the inside. It is almost impossible to trim anything other than the very large fan leaves, lol. I was just worried about mold because i read so much about it. So they will dry out if i leave them hanging and not mold? About 2-3 days be enough?



While I live in a very arid climate, I think something is wrong if the plant is substantially wetter than it was when you cut it and I would be very concerned about mold.  Make sure that you have a fan in there so the air is continually moving and keep the temps lower.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 18, 2008)

:yeahthat: 

If as you say your plant seems to be too wet, you need to cut some of the leaves off to let air get to the plant or it will hold the moisture in and treble your chances of mould.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 18, 2008)

> I think something is wrong if the plant is substantially wetter than it was when you cut it and I would be very concerned about mold


To me, it seems like he's worrying about how the plant gets droopy (versus when the plant is springy and full of life when you take it down), which is nothing to worry about.

Expect the leaves to become malleable, and droop over the buds. Eventually they will get crisp.



> About 2-3 days be enough?


I dry for at least two weeks.. after that mark, I start bending stems, and wait to jar them until I start feeling the cracking I'm looking for.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> While I live in a very arid climate, I think something is wrong if the plant is substantially wetter than it was when you cut it and I would be very concerned about mold.  Make sure that you have a fan in there so the air is continually moving and keep the temps lower.


Lower, really?  I was about to advise him to raise the temp.  I guess the humidity (% of saturation) drops with the temp.  Makes sense.  I've only done drying in the summer in a garage with no AC.


----------

